# GBS International - Club Casa Dorada - Broken Process?



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 19, 2010)

I own several floating weeks at Club Casa Doroda resorts in Cabo. Reservations and customer (dis)service etc are handled by GBS International, Miami. 

One of my pet peeves about a broken process:

I call 10 months in advance to make a spring break week booking. I get the week, I pay $15 reservation fee with my credit card, but the Rep asks me that the MF needs to be paid before reservation can be made. OK, I say, charge me the MF even though it is not due for another 7 months. The rep says "I have to charge you additional $10 telephone MF booking fee" or you can fax us an authorization and then we can charge you MF without additional $10. I refuse to pay additional $10, the agent puts the week on hold. I ask him to email me the authorization form. Now, agent hangs up and sends me an email attachment. 

I print out and fill out the form and fax it back. Somebody processes the payment and try to enter the payment in my account, but since I have 4 different accounts, the payment gets applied to the wrong account. One time the fax number had changed and they never notified us. My reservation is cancelled in two days and I know this when I call back after two days to confirm. I am now on hold with a supervisor for 15 minutes and everything gets taken care of. Reps are not trained to use the word sorry or apologize for any mistakes. This process repeats again many times with me as I own 5 weeks per year. I have spoken to supervisors many times about this broken process, but they are adamant that they know what they are doing. It wastes my time and theirs and since I pay for their time through my fees, I am not happy! 

Why not take the MF payment over the phone (without $10 charge) when somebody makes a reservation and GBS is taking $15 payment anyway to create a more efficient process? Anybody on my side in this rant  

I would like to forward a link to this thread to the management of GBS International after some discussion from other Tuggers.


----------



## nazclk (Feb 23, 2010)

*Problems*

If you go to the Baja Forum on Trip Advisor and look up a person named
Sharkslayer  he is having a lot of problems with them as well. 
The place is really pretty but I am sure glad I didn't buy there.


----------



## Kenrabs (Feb 23, 2010)

They should have a way to pay the maintenance fee on-line for those that don't want the $10 fee. UVC charges $5 less to pay on-line. Poor customer service charging extra to pay over the phone. I think resorts should waive fees like this if you pay 6 months early. They should be happy that they have your money early and in the bank.


----------



## howardsanger@q.com (Feb 12, 2011)

*Not Just GBS*

This has been an ongoing battle since the formerly Melià properties were sold (twice since my purchased). Our Service Provider is to blame. I am in the process of challenging the validity of these GBS fees via the Service Provider. If you have your original contract(s) you may note no specific language allowing these fees and, in fact, when my units were purchased there were no such fees. This is GBS ripping us off but it is also the Service Provider allowing it to happen. The name and address for the Service Provider is given Below and I encourage everyone to write to them regarding your concerns:

Operadora Baja Sol
Km 18.5 Carretera Transpeninsular CSL-SJC
San Jose del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico 23400

Based on information obtained from GBS when they did the special assessment a few years back (to remodel a five year old facility), there appears to be a US company based in SolCal that is taking advantage of the confusion and complexity of the legal issues associated with non-Mexican citizens owning property in Mexico. They are hiding behind this confusion and complexity.


----------



## rkoolkin (Nov 23, 2011)

*GBS International seems to be a major problem*

I paid my Casa Dorada vacation club dues a couple of weeks ago. It took them (GBS) a week to process the payment, but I still can't log in to the web site. 

I have been trying to contact GBS International for 2 days now, at their 1-800-405-0655 number. I hear some noises (people talking, and other sounds), then they hang up.  I have yet to actually speak to someone.

I really like Casa Dorada, but they need to drop GBS and get a company that provides better service to customers.


----------



## serendipity (Dec 20, 2011)

Honestly? You people need to understand that the company is a very small company made up of about 20 to 25 call center representatives and have THOUSANDS of members from VARIOUS time share and travel club companies. Each call can take anywhere from 1 minute to 45 minutes. Let me take the time to also say the reps are ALL students who are about 18-23 years old. Do you honestly think they're perfect? 

The reps try their hardest to do what they can for their members but at times there are things that are out of their hands. Don't start yelling at the reps or cursing at them just because the sales person at the resorts lied to YOU and gave you misinformation. You guys need to read your contracts carefully because you call and start arguing with reps about things that is either written on your contract or you have too much faith in what the sales team at resorts tell you. ASK QUESTIONS AND MAKE SURE THERE IS NO ROOM FOR DOUBTS! 

Every company has their fees like the $10 pay by phone fee, so you can't get angry at that. You have access to websites that you those fees can be waived. Also, the reps sometimes do waive the fees because you give them a hard time and don't consider that they can get in trouble for doing things like that. Put yourself in the place of the reps who are just students who get paid horribly and have to deal with angry members day in and day out. Double check your contracts and call the sales team directly from the resort. 

GBS is NOT the resort. When a rep calls you, they are calling from Miami. If something happened at the resort, THEY CANNOT HELP YOU. They only thing they can do is email the resort to have them contact you or if it's a financial thing and it says GBS then yes, they screwed up and it's their bad. But if it doesn't say GBS on your bank statement, that's the resort and GBS can't do ANYTHING about it. 

You guys like to put the blame on a company that tries its hardest to work with members who don't know or ask what they're buying into. You want all these student reps to become miracle workers for specifically YOU and you forget there are about a thousand other people trying to call in at the same time. Be a little more considerate of these kids. Some of them don't have the courage to stand up to you and put you in your place like you should be put. 

Each rep gets trained in a number of different timeshares/travel clubs and must learn the ins and outs of each one. It's NOT their fault that they have to charge you these fees. Put yourselves into their shoes, having members scream at you day in and out, trying to appease their individual supervisors, the owners who hound them like dogs, trying to appease the members; all while trying not to get fired because school, gas, food, and rent isn't cheap, especially in this economy. 

Be more considerate because when it comes to many of the duties the company has to do, usually only 1 (one) person does them for THOUSANDS of members. One person answering thousands of emails? Come on people, be more realistic, you're not going to get a response in one or maybe two days. 

REMEMBER, THIS IS A SMALL SMALL SMALL company. BE patient and considerate.


----------



## miamidan (Dec 21, 2011)

*wow*

did the boss have a meltdown?


----------



## RX8 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Second that wow*

Be more considerate for subpar customer service?  If there are only 25 reps and they have to handle 1,000's of customers, HIRE more people.  This company has a contract to perform a service and if they are not providing adequate service, whether it due to a lack of training or just not having enough employees, that is the fault of the company alone and to put the blame on the people calling in is just ridiculous.


----------

